# pod harvest



## Stone (May 29, 2013)

Whats the optimal period of time before you harvest paph pods? Is green seed better than ripe seed? (charlesworthii)


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 30, 2013)

Varies by species and between specific clones of the same species. Also varies with the temperatures you are growing at. SO there is no 'magic number'. That said, for me in my intermediate conditions, charlesworthii takes from 12 to 14 months to go to fully ripe, dry seed. Personally I prefer dry seed, as one is less likely to have transmission of viruses. Yes, I know no viruses have been identified for Paphs, but that is a limitation of testing, it doesn't mean they don't exists at all in Paphs. I started using dry seed for Phrags, because viruses are a problem, especially when breeding with old clones that have been around for half a century or more. End result, even though there are more problems for the lab using dry seed, I prefer it. I might not get the highest yeild possible, nor the shortest germination times from dry seed, but having 'clean seedlings' is more important to me. 

Green pod harvest is usually somewhere around 2/3 of the time to dry seed, though you should check with more experienced hybridizers. Perhaps they will chime in. With good lab technique, virus transmission risks can be minimized with green pods, the better labs really don't have much trouble.


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2013)

Good info. Thanks Leo.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 30, 2013)

I vote for green pods simply because there is less change of contamination. Sterilization also seems to kill seed. I have had very little success with the germination of dry seed regardless of the medium and sterilization method, and some fungi are so tough that sterilization becomes nearly impossible.

This is my opinion based on my desire for lots of seedlings. I'm not worried about virus. If you share Leo's concern about viruses then you need to take his advice.


----------



## emydura (May 30, 2013)

I use green pods as well although I haven't done a lot of breeding. The lab I send it to prefers green pods so that is what I do.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2013)

As Leo said, the time range is big.

Philipinense and lowii have consistently for me been in the 3-4(5) month range. While many of the "barbata" types been in the 12-14 month range. And depending on the species everything else in between.

And yes greenpod is about 2/3 dry pod time. I think some have gone to about 1/2 the time with viable production, but I don't think there has been any really good studies to pick the best way.

Troy Meyers prefers dry seed harvest, but other flaskers prefer green pods. So that's up to you and the flasking lab.

If you are going to start your own flasks you may just have to test this out.


----------

